

Sierpinski Triangles in Bitwise Logic - psygnisfive
http://languagengine.co/blog/sierpinski-triangles-in-bitwise-logic/

======
psygnisfive
I put together this little blog post showing how bitwise logic operators
secretly have Sierpinski Triangles lurking in them. They also have other
interesting patterns too, if you use different operators.

